# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ook even voorstellen

## that's me now

Hoi allemaal,
Nou, mezelf bij deze maar even een trap onder m'n kont gegeven op een forum wat me echt goed lijkt.
51 jaar oud en door omstandigheden in 2006 een onderbeenamputatie ondergaan.
Leef en loop geheel zelfstandig d.m.v de geweldige aanpassingen die ze tegenwoordig orthopedisch kunnen maken.
Grootste gedeelte van m'n leven keihard gewerkt tot het moment dat binnen een tijdsbestek van ongeveer5 jaar maatschappelijk keihard en op het laatste moment ook lichamelijk keihard achteruit ging.
Na revalidatie weer woonruimte gekregen maar door maatschappelijke omstandigheden behoorlijk in een isolement geraakt waardoor m'n wereld voornamelijk in huis afspeeld waar eenzaamheid en onbegrip van de buitenwereld een grote rol speeldt.
Hobby's? jazeker wel.
Ondanks m'n handicap toch weer opnieuw mijn rijbewijs gehaald en tuf af en toe lekker rond op m'n lichte motorscooter.
Verder hou ik ontzettend veel van muziek in diverse genres en pingel ik zo nu en dan op m'n gitaar wat niet al teveel voor steld maaraf en toe wil het best wel aardig.
Verder is het natuurlijk de pc en leef samen met m'n parkietje.
Zou graag toch wel meer kontakten willen hebben met verschillende mensen om toch een beetje uit m'n isolementje te komen.
Dus mensen; als jullie vragen hebben, vraag gerust en ik geef je graag antwoord.
Enne... misschien kan ik gelouterd en gebikkeld door het leven als ik ben misschien jullie in sommige dingen ook bij staan of in sommige dingen raad geven.
Ik verneem graag jullie reacties,
Groetjes,
That's me now

----------

